# New foster arriving shortly!



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I just got an email this afternoon that I'm to pick up my new foster tonight! In one hour, actually! I have no info on the foster dog...don't know what gender, what breed, or age. I'm thinking a puppy since I usually request under 5-6 months, so we'll see!

Had to pull out the big crate, picked up some Nature's Miracle, and am wondering what else I'll need...it's been a year since my last foster puppy (remember Scarlett?) got adopted. 

Poor Ranger has no idea what he's in for. He's been pretty full of beans the last few days, despite the heat and long morning walks. I have a feeling that'll pass quickly!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SO excited*

I am so excited for you!! Please keep us posted!
Do you have a collar and leash?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Yayyyyyyy for Ranger. Someone new to torment him!!!!

I wish Lincoln was like Ranger.....Lincoln doesn't like puppies (from a distance he does, but not in his face)!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

One of our neighbors got a new puppy and Sawyer has been UBER-interested! If only I could convince the husband that fostering would be good for us.......


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't wait to hear details and see pics !!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Can't wait until we meet the new foster!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I love fostering threads. I have been hoping to see one from you and Ranger this summer.
What a lucky pup to get to stay with you for a while.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Any news


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> One of our neighbors got a new puppy and Sawyer has been UBER-interested! If only I could convince the husband that fostering would be good for us.......


I think adjusting to 3 was way easier than the transition from 1 to 2 and with a foster situation, your only added expense is food.

Can't wait to see who the new foster is!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I picked up little puppy! She's approx 6-7 weeks old and is a little sweetie pie. Very sandy coloured with a little black and white nose. She made it all the way home in the truck without peeing, which was about a 40 minute drive. Very brave, too. She left her littermates and only fussed a short while in the truck then napped. 

She was super brave meeting Ranger and Blue, too. We did them one at a time and Ranger sniffed her and she nipped his nose and started biting his feathers. She was a little more nervous with Blue, who was super pumped up to meet her and accidentally knocked her head with his back paw...no yelping or anything.

Then we took them to the back yard and she's peed and pooped outside, had zoomies and bonded with my brother. She's already sleeping wherever we put her little towel, so I'm hoping she'll be good tonight in her crate. She's currently outside and everyone else is inside (she's within my line of sight) and is happily chilling. What a sweetie!

I wrote the above post 2 hours ago and am just finishing it now! In the two hours, little pup has napped, zoomied around, found all ranger's toys and taken possession of them all, bitten ranger's ears, face, feathers, and paws, fell off the deck twice, and banged her head into a flower pot.

She's finally asleep in her crate (outside) and with the door open. Success! Hopefully that'll transfer over when we actually go to bed around 11pm. This little gal is absolutely fearless!

Oh, and her new name is...Sahara! I think...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Pics! Hopefully these work...I couldn't upload them.

Sassy Sahara!










Just chilling in the grass...no big deal.









Blue getting puppy kisses! (and no, that's not just the angle, Blue's head really is bigger than her entire body!)


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Karen - I do! A little blue one with rhinestones, so good thing I got a girl! 

Laurie - oh, this little gal is already tormenting poor Ranger. At least scarlett gave him a wide berth for a week or so, but it took Sahara 5 minutes before she started biting ranger. They had an odd game of zoomies going with play bows and spins, but it ended when she bumped her noggin on a flower pot. It's funny, I always wished Ranger would be good with puppies like fostermom's Danny and was sooo happy when it turned out to be the case! He's gotten more and more comfortable with them as he's gotten experience, too.

Sophie Mom - I agree with SheetSM! You should definitely try fostering! It's a great experience...and knowing that you've made a difference and saved a dog's life is absolutely amazing! Plus the puppies keep their older fosters tired out and entertained!

hollyk - thanks! I was away for a month earlier in the summer so couldn't take one til now. Just so happy i was able to do it, though. Fostering is highly addictive!

Thanks for all the comments, guys! I'm sure there'll be more Sahara stories...hopefully she'll be a little easier than Scarlett!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Ranger said:


> I wrote the above post 2 hours ago and am just finishing it now! In the two hours, little pup has napped, zoomied around, found all ranger's toys and taken possession of them all, bitten ranger's ears, face, feathers, and paws, fell off the deck twice, and banged her head into a flower pot.


That sounds like a puppy after my own heart. Flem was a brave (and very unwise) little six weeks old pup; it took her all of 30 minutes before she found trouble in the yard - and yes she had two people watching her. 

Little Sahara is cute as a button. So glad the introduction to her big temporary brothers went well; they are good troopers. Spip took a wee bit (what an understatement) more time to appreciate her new sister.

Have fun and thank you for fostering her. I am looking forward to Sahara's stories and pics.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

awwww i can smell the puppy breath from over here!!! what a sweet heart. congrats on your new little foster!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sahara is just precious, so adorable. 

Sounds like the boys are going to have their hands full with this little gal.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, first night went incredible! She zonked out in her crate upstairs and I woke her up at 11 for her last pee break. She peed and pooped on the grass. Then downstairs and into the crate and not a peep until 1:30am when she chirped and I let her out for another pee and poop break. Then again at 4:00...at which point on returning to her crate she had a temper tantrum. Ranger and I went upstairs to sleep on the couch and she quieted down within a few minutes.

Then we were up at 7am! She ate her breakfast, which is a relief since she wasn't eating last night, and she bit ranger too hard twice in a row so he got after her and is now walking away from her when she comes up to him.  But she'll figure out biting is not the way to play, eventually...I hope. And that's that! First night was stellar! What a smart little cookie. Only issue is how hard she bites. She bites harder than any of my other two foster puppies, no comparison. We're already working on no bite and getting her re-directed to toys...and not my bad achilles tendon!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

What a cutie pie!!! So glad you are able to foster her..what a wonderful gift you are giving! Can't wait to watch her grow, while you have her!  

And (((HUGS))) to Ranger.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad you had a first good night and that she ate this morning. She'll learn that if she wants to play with the boys or you she has to restrain her bite but it might take a bit more time than with an older pup. Do you know if she had siblings and an available mom up to now ?

Good luck at the vet for her check over and her first jabs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sahara is just a little cutie pie. And sounds like she has a huge personality to keep up with her big foster brothers. Love that she had a great first night. Those always seem to be the hardest being away from her family. Wonder how long it will be before some family snatches her up. That face just makes you want to kiss her. Congrats on your new foster.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sahara*

Sahara is SO ADORABLE and I am so excited for you and RANGER!!
Glad you have the blue rhinestone collar-should be pink thought!!
I bet you and RANGER are going to fall in love!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Things continue to go smoothly with little Sahara! She spent most of the morning in her crate while I ran errands and had my brother let her out for potty breaks. Besides throwing one minor tantrum and biting his hand hard enough to leave a mark 3 hours later (!), she's been an angel. She's playing more gently with Blue, as Ranger is still giving her a wide berth, and wakes up and toddles off to the grass to do her business...in less than 24 hours! She's also less bitey already, which seems so incredible I think I'd be making stuff up if my family didn't agree with me.

What a sweetie!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

"I was away for a month earlier in the summer so couldn't take one til now."

Strangely enough, when I was browsing the other day I thought I hadn't seen a post from you in a while and maybe I just missed them! Little Sahara is lovely and hope she and Ranger have lots of fun together. One day I'd love to get a rescue from IRR but with Hector and now Hamish at home I think I'm going to have to wait a few years.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just saw this!!! So excited we get to raise another foster with you  You do such a nice job with updates and photos it really is something to look forward to. Sahara is precious and it's fun to hear she is learning so quickly...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sahara*



Ranger said:


> Things continue to go smoothly with little Sahara! She spent most of the morning in her crate while I ran errands and had my brother let her out for potty breaks. Besides throwing one minor tantrum and biting his hand hard enough to leave a mark 3 hours later (!), she's been an angel. She's playing more gently with Blue, as Ranger is still giving her a wide berth, and wakes up and toddles off to the grass to do her business...in less than 24 hours! She's also less bitey already, which seems so incredible I think I'd be making stuff up if my family didn't agree with me.
> 
> What a sweetie!


Sahara does sound like an angel and I'm sure that Blue and Ranger are loving her!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

She is adorable! And she sounds like such a sweetheart!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

What a little cutie pie. Sahara sounds like she's busting with personality.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

A tiny brag today...Sahara slept straight from 10:30pm til 5am!! I was shocked! I put her back in her crate until 6:30 (after her pee and poop break) and now, after a big breakfast, she's snoozing away in her crate again.

The only funny thing is I think I've created a spoiled princess in only 2 days. She takes so long to leave her crate, even after whining and crying to go out, that I started carrying her crate upstairs and opening it on the back deck. So now, she cries...and stays in her crate, expecting to be carried upstairs! I'm still doing it for now since I'd be carrying in her my arms anyway as she can't manage the stairs yet, but at least tonight she got out of her crate for the first time and ran off the deck onto the grass to pee. As opposed to me carrying her! Funny girl. She is just too cute!

Ranger hasn't really warmed up to her yet, which is surprising. She hasn't bitten him since yesterday but he stills leaves when she comes up to him. He's not being mean, but he's definitely not as interested in her as the other two pups. But, the other two were a little older. Plus little Sahara is mighty independent. She amuses herself with toys all day, puts herself in her crate for self-imposed naps, and doesn't really care what Ranger is doing.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on pretty much a whole night's sleep! What a girl! I bet she's worn out  Sounds like she is going to have quite the personality... I have to confess though that I am one to carry a puppy up and down stairs as long as they're small, I love to sneak a cuddle in


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My little angel is feeling sickly. She was fine til noon then right before I was going to give her lunch, she threw up some of her breakfast. I thought it was because she maybe had chewed it too fast since there were pieces of whole kibble (even though I soak it before hand). Then she had two very loose poops...and she doesn't want any water or food.  I've called the vet and they want to see her, so I've got a call into the rescue to give authorization....poor angel.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hope baby Sahara is okay.....maybe just an upset tummy.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Poor little thing. You were so right to contact the vet straightaway with such a young pup. Kibble takes a long time to get to the completely mushy stage in the digestion process. 

Thinking good thoughts for Sahara and hoping the vet finds an easy answer and it is an quick fix. 

Do you know if others in her litter are showing the same symptoms ?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Little Sahara, or 'Angel' as I started to call her, is going to be ok. Parvo was a big concern since there'd been a pup who was parvo positive at the kennel (but isolated). Whew. I was so worried about her and waiting that ten minutes for the swab was the longest wait of my life. 

Unfortunately, she's still a very sick little puppy. She threw up 3 times on the way home but luckily it was mostly bile so i think her system is finally emptying out. Then she had absolutely liquid diarrhea. She's on meds and bland diet for the next 7 days at least. 

Not sure what caused it but I'm so relieved. What a special little puppy she's turning out to be! I can't imagine what I would have done if she'd been positive...

ETA: Thalie, I'm not sure if the other pups from her litter are sick or not. The rescue coordinator was going to call them and ask. At least now it's not with the news that parvo had hit the litter.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

An update:

Sahara is doing really well! She's been very interested in food and water today, which is great since her illness has left her ribs showing  No vomiting today. Her poop is still pretty liquidy but not watery like it was before.

Also, I can't believe how brilliant this puppy is. She is so freaking intelligent! She's already crate-trained. She knows her name and comes running whenever I call her. She's running off the deck to pee and poop on the grass and is even running from inside the house to the grass now - so long as the door is open! Not on accident in the house yet! 

Another bonus: her and Ranger are playing together now. Ranger initiated play with her the first day but she bit him hard on his paw and that was pretty much the end of it. He ignored her and went out of his way to keep away from her. If she was inside, he wanted out. If she was out, he was either inside or sulking at the top corner of the yard. It was at the point he wouldn't even sleep in my room with her in her crate! I was feeling super guilty since Ranger seemed unhappy and stressed. I spent 10 minutes trying to call him down from the top corner of the yard this afternoon and even with cookies, he wouldn't come when I walked all the way up there. I finally did an emergency recall and he walked down as slow as possible with his head down and tail between his legs... He did get a hot dog and a walk right after that. 

So, I'm very relieved that a few hours later they started playing. It progressed from a minor game of bitey face to zooming around the yard to Ranger on his back with Sahara crawling all over him. Relief all around! She's feeling better and they're getting along!

More pics tomorrow!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

So glad to see the improvements in Sahara's tummy troubles. Did the vet put her on Albon ? Flem showed the same kind of symptoms a week after we got her (diahrrea, vomiting) and the first thing the vet did was also a parvo test  . It ended up being coccidia and while she had lost a lot of weight quickly because of it she rebounded fast once the diagnosis was in and the meds started.

Big brother Ranger decision that the little shark can be played with after all is a nice development also. The more she will control her mouth (which she seems to be doing a little already from your post somewhere above), the more her big brothers will feel like playing with her and from what you say, she is a smart cookie enough to realize it.

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

She's fortiflora and metronidazole. She has definitely perked up!

But some very bad news:
One of her littermates passed away this morning due to distemper. All the foster parents of the remaining pups are keeping close watch. Poor little girl...


----------

